# Car Audio



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

So i got all the stuff to make my dash lights red (yes, red  ).
I Got my satellite radio receiver on red as well but... i can't find any good bright red (not amber) led car receivers. I'm not looking for anything fancy, nothing more than cd player and 200w, so i'm not really willing to go over the 200$ price.

Anyone knows any ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.clarion.com/usa/products/source_units/product_largeImage_1_43393_43393.html


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

JVC KD-AR800 is a great deck imo. Red illumination, adjustable angle faceplate, 3 sets of 5 volt pre-outs, mp3/wma, 3 band paramaetric eq etc. I bought one about a year ago for $170.00


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kenwood KDC-MPV8025 CD/MP3/WMA Receiver*

I stepped over this one today, the Kenwood KDC-MPV8025 CD/MP3/WMA Receiver.









http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=924&aff=45847

Anyone have/seen this one in action ?

That actually looks like what i'm looking for but ratings on it doesn't say it's any good. But it have the looks i was looking for.

Please let me know if you know any similar to this.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not a big Kenwood fan period, but thats just from using one unit. There head units just seem too busy.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yup*



200silvia said:


> Im not a big Kenwood fan period, but thats just from using one unit. There head units just seem too busy.


Word, i feel the same.

That's why i'm still looking around. But that CLARION kind of looks too plain.

Thanks anyway, if anyone find anything that looks like that kenwood (that is NOT kenwood) please post it !

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if your willing to up your budget...Eclipse


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

eclipse is very nice, do they have a model with a red display


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

last I checked they were blue/white.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*?*

What do you mean by Eclipse ?


----------

